
Show HN: MindMapIt, a simple webapp to create mind maps - omegote
http://josetomastocino.github.io/mindmapit/
======
fiatjaf
Thank you using YAML!

~~~
omegote
OP here, I've just added multiline support and... dropped YAML lol. I found
the YAML syntax for multilines quite weird. I just wrote my own parser so the
users can keep writing in the next line.

------
webwanderings
Winner!

